# www.binsforhamsters.webs.com



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

a site i started need some feedback on it (ie looks feel ect)


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

It looks pretty good, but skip the testimonials section until you have a few to post. Otherwise it gives the impression that it's brand new, which I know it is, but you don't want to give that impression. On that same note, request some of your friends to sign your Guestbook, to give it a little "history."

You could also try to make a new logo...something with a cartoon hamster running in a wheel.

One last thing, provide some more pictures with different views of different versions to give your customers a better idea of what they're getting. Don't make it too close though, so they can't duplicate what you're doing.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

ok will do thank you very much


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice site.
I like the aquarium in the photo gallery LOL!


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks lol it's mine so i hope it's not sarcastic lol


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

wait so.. you basically get big plastic bins and cut holes in them.. mount chicken wire on them and call em Hamster cages?

That's pretty nifty. Didn't even think about using a giant plastic bin for a diy.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

pretty much but it takes the right tools and a lot o parts lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Did you know the link you have for your website isn't working? It takes me to http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/www.binsforhamsters.webs.com instead of www.binsforhamsters.webs.com


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Its not too shabby. 

One recommendation is that if you're running an online business you should own your own domain and not have random advertisements on your site.

Neat idea on the product.

-Andrew


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

sewing alot- thanks for seeing that i tried fixing it but i can't get it to work...

a hill- thanks for the compliment i would get my own domain but i need business first lol and so far the hamster forum doesn't like me to have this address anywhere on their site lol but i am getting a lot of out of country hits lol


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

connordude27 said:


> sewing alot- thanks for seeing that i tried fixing it but i can't get it to work...


Dude. Figure it out. Everybody else who has a link to pimp has. Keep trying until you get it or delete it.


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

Remove the - before and after URL and you can copy this and put it in your sig:


[-URL="http://www.binsforhamsters.webs.com"]Bins For Hamsters[/URL-]


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks digsy now i'm going to find out what went wrong with the link


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

No problem, I know sometimes it helps to have a fresh pair of eyes look at something. Those tags can get kind of jumbled together, especially if you have multiple links in your sig.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Great cage. You are totally making me miss my hamsters from my childhood. Especially Critter.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

connordude27 said:


> a hill- thanks for the compliment i would get my own domain but i need business first lol and so far the hamster forum doesn't like me to have this address anywhere on their site lol but i am getting a lot of out of country hits lol


Well if you want sales you're going to need to up some capital. 

Personally I use bluehost and I pay about $80 a year for my domain, and hosting with unlimited bandwidth and whatnot. 

There are also cheaper options out there, but definitely a worth while investment. 

-Andrew


----------

